# σκυλούδες, σκυλοτραγουδιστές, σκυλάδικα



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2012)

Ψάχνω μεταφράσεις για όλα αυτά -- και να με συγχωρήσετε που δεν βρίσκω να υπάρχει ανάλογο νήμα.


----------



## cougr (Jan 23, 2012)

Μια ιδέα: *crappy/crap* female singers, singers, clubs/nightclubs,


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2012)

Θα πάρεις κάποιες ιδέες από εδώ:
https://www.google.com/search?q=skyladika&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1

αλλά θα προσθέσω και τις πιο διεθνείς αποδόσεις για τέτοια μαγαζιά:
sleazy nightclub
second-rate joint, dive


----------



## cougr (Jan 23, 2012)

Επίσης: Trashy singers/nightclubs.
Για την *σκυλούδα* ίσως *club bitch*. Άλλο κάτι δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2012)

Και πάνω που ετοιμαζόμουν, cougr, να σου γράψω ότι δεν υπάρχει γλωσσική μορφή _σκυλούδα_ (ο ενικός είναι *η σκυλού*, ο πληθυντικός *σκυλούδες*), ανακάλυψα ότι ο Γκούγκλης με διαψεύδει. (Όχι πολύ, βέβαια. :)).


----------



## cougr (Jan 23, 2012)

Δρ. Μουφίνη :), γνώριζα ότι η σκυλούδα δεν ήταν συνηθισμένη μορφή αλλά το 'γραψα έτσι από αφηρημάδα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2012)

Νομίζω όμως ότι αν θέλουμε να ακριβολογήσουμε, δεν μας καλύπτουν οι παραπάνω αποδόσεις, πρώτον επειδή ένα σκυλάδικο δεν είναι απαραίτητα sleazy, ιδίως για τους θαμώνες του, και δεύτερον επειδή second rate ή crappy μπορεί να είναι και ένα κλαμπ που παίζει ξερωγώ χάουζ, και τρίτον επειδή το σκυλάδικο δεν είναι απαραίτητα αρνητικός προσδιορισμός, ιδίως γι' αυτούς που αγαπάνε αυτή τη μουσική (άσε που αυτό που εννοώ π.χ. εγώ λέγοντας _σκυλάδικο_ ο σκυλάς μπορεί να το πει «γαμάτο μαγαζί στην παραλιακή»).

Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι θα ήταν ιδανικό να βρούμε μια λέξη που να περιγράφει το είδος της μουσικής, και ίσως με έναν ενισχυτικό προσδιορισμό που να μας δίνει και την εσάνς του δευτεροκλασάτου που αποπνέει (αν και όχι απαραίτητα) η λέξη στα ελληνικά.

Βέβαια, μετά προκύπτει το εξής πρόβλημα: θα πούμε στον υπότιτλο second-rate Greek popular songs, based on oriental tunes; Δεν θα πούμε. Θα το ξανασκεφτώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με το slang.gr οι σκυλάδες και οι σκυλούδες είναι και οι καλλιτέχνες του σκυλάδικου, αλλά και οι θαμώνες. Την παλιά εποχή ήταν μόνο οι καλλιτέχνες, νομίζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2012)

Για να λέμε την αλήθεια, μια λέξη με τόσο πλούσιο γλωσσικό φορτίο, δεν αποδίδεται παρά μόνο περιφραστικά-επεξηγηματικά. Αλλιώς χρειάζεται είτε μεταγραφή, είτε λεξιπλασία. Αν φτάσουμε στις διεθνείς λεξιπλασίες, και μετά τη σκυλούδα που καπαρώθηκε από τον cougr, θα προτείνω τα scylla (με πεζό αρχικό), scyllan, scylla-club κ.ο.κ., όπου η σύνδεση με τη μυθική Σκύλλα λειτουργεί, ελπίζω, εξίσου αποστασιοποιητικά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2012)

Όλα αυτά τα πολιτιστικά φαινόμενα, τα έθιμα, οι συνταγές κ.τ.ό., ή αποδίδονται με μεταγραφή (όπως κάνουν οι οδηγοί, _skyladika_, με επεξήγηση) ή με κάποια, προφανώς ανεπαρκή, απόδοση στη γλώσσα-στόχο, που όμως εξυπηρετεί τη συγκεκριμένη οικονομία που επιβάλλει το μέσο. Με άλλα λόγια: αλλιώς θα μεταφράσεις σ' έναν τουριστικό οδηγό, αλλιώς σε μια ταινία-ντοκιμαντέρ, αλλιώς σε μια κοινωνική ταινία που δεν είναι ανάγκη να εξηγήσεις τι είναι ακριβώς το μαγαζί όπου θα πάνε απόψε, αλλιώς σε ένα κοινωνικό μυθιστόρημα κ.ο.κ. Όπως βλέπουμε ακόμα και από τους οδηγούς, στην κοινή μεταγραφή _skyladika_, οι αποδόσεις στις επεξηγήσεις διαφέρουν ανάλογα με το τι έχει στο μυαλό του ο κάθε συγγραφέας.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2012)

*dog*
6. _Slang_ 
a. A person regarded as unattractive or uninteresting.
b. Something of inferior or low quality: _"The President had read the speech to some of his friends and they told him it was a dog" (John P. Roche).
_ c. An investment that produces a low return or a loss. 

Idioms: 
_*dog it*_ _Slang_ To fail to expend the effort needed to do or accomplish something.
*go to the dogs *To go to ruin; degenerate.
*put on the dog* _Informal_ To make an ostentatious display of elegance, wealth, or culture.
The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009.

4. *dog* _(modifier)
_ a. spurious, inferior, or useless _dog Latin_ 
7. _Informal_ a man or boy regarded as unpleasant, contemptible, or wretched
8. _Slang_ an unattractive or boring girl or woman
9. _US and Canadian informal_ something unsatisfactory or inferior 
Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003

2. *dog* - a dull unattractive unpleasant girl or woman; "she got a reputation as a frump"; "she's a real dog" 
4. *dog *- someone who is morally reprehensible; "you dirty dog" 
Based on WordNet 3.0, Farlex clipart collection. © 2003-2011 Princeton University, Farlex Inc.
 
*go to the dogs *to be ruined, especially to ruin oneself. 
*in the doghouse *in disgrace _He forgot his wife's birthday, so he's in the doghouse. 
_Kernerman English Multilingual Dictionary © 2006-2010

Them doggone singers, male and female (and pups), the dog establishments they dog it in (and the patrons that haunt them, putting on the dog). A dodgy subject. Ουφ! Woof.


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2012)

Πάντως τα παιδιά κάτι γνωστών μου που ακούνε γαβ-γαβ, στους αγγλόφωνους φίλους τους λένε ότι ακούνε greek pop music.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2012)

Παρεμπ: Μπορεί να μην το έχετε ακούσει, αλλά στη γλώσσα των εκτροφέων υπάρχει και η κυριολεκτική χρήση _*σκυλάδες *_= _*dog persons*_ κ. (ειδικότ.) _dog professionals_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Tο σκυλάδικο δεν είναι απαραίτητα αρνητικός προσδιορισμός, ιδίως γι' αυτούς που αγαπάνε αυτή τη μουσική (άσε που αυτό που εννοώ π.χ. εγώ λέγοντας _σκυλάδικο_ ο σκυλάς μπορεί να το πει «γαμάτο μαγαζί στην παραλιακή»).


Ορθόν: http://www.skyladiko.gr/.


----------



## Zbeebz (Jan 24, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ψάχνω μεταφράσεις για όλα αυτά -- και να με συγχωρήσετε που δεν βρίσκω να υπάρχει ανάλογο νήμα.


Αλεξάνδρα, σε ταινία που αφορούσε μπουλούκι σκυλάδων στην επαρχία και την είχα κάνει προς αγγλικά, το είχα αφήσει έτσι: skyladiko. Ευτυχώς αναφερόταν ελάχιστες φορές (2-3 μόνο σε 700 τίτλους). Αν ήταν βιβλίο, θα ήθελε μισή σελίδα υποσημείωση για να δώσουμε στους ξένους να καταλάβουν τι ακριβώς εστί σκυλάδικο.
Μεγάλο παλούκι αυτά τα... ηθογραφικά όταν χρειάζονται μετάφραση προς ξένη γλώσσα/κουλτούρα.

Πάντως, στο σκυλάδικο ύφος ταιριάζουν περισσότερο οι στίχοι του hard rock. Βλέπε _Mistreated _ή _Gypsy _των Ντιπ Πέρπλι! Αν θέλετε, σας βάζω και τεκμηρίωση...


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2012)

Στην αγγλική γλώσσα ίσως χρειάζεται υποσημείωση, για άλλες εξαρτάται. Πριν πολλά χρόνια ένας Ισπανός μου έκανε μια περιγραφή μουσικού είδους που ταίριαζε γάντι στο σκυλάδικο, στο ιντερνέτι βρήκα αυτή εδώ την περιγραφή για αυτό που έλεγε:

In Spain the term is used to describe tacky, 'populist', ultra-catchy and simple music with very monotonous rhythms and silly, tasteless, cheap or racy 'singalong' lyrics; the term is used often in a derogatory way, like the lowest form of bubblegum music applied to Spanish/Latin music. This kind of music is played mainly in popular celebrations, town festivals, beach bars or 'fiestas'.


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2012)

...
Yoof, dawg! :clap:

Don Skylatsi - Skylia 





Bow, dog, wow.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2012)

Μην ξεχνάμε και τον μυθικό εμβληματικό δίσκο _Λούμπεν — Αγαπάτε τους σκύλους (Τραγούδια Παρατράγουδα)_ που κυκλοφόρησε το 1978 (η ημερομηνία κυκλοφορίας —1995— που αναφέρει ο σύνδεσμος αφορά το CD, όχι το LP).


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 25, 2012)

Θα ήθελα εδώ να παραθέσω τη μοναδική ετυμολογία της λέξης σκυλάδικο που μου δόθηκε ποτέ, και την οποία θεωρώ πολύ πειστική. Προέρχεται από έναν αρκετά αξιόλογο φιλόλογο, και μου δόθηκε το 1983, μια εποχή που σκυλάδικο σήμαινε "σκυλάδικο στην Εθνική" και οι "μεγάλες πίστες" δεν είχαν εμφανιστεί ακόμα.
Σύμφωνα με αυτή την άποψη, τα σκυλάδικα ονομάζονται έτσι επειδή σε αυτά εργάζονται "σκύλες" (τραγουδίστριες, αλλά κυρίως κονσοματρίς), οι οποίες τραβούν πελάτες (όπως τα κυνηγόσκυλα) στο μαγαζί. Οι όροι σκυλάς-σκυλού προέρχονται από το σκυλάδικο, ενώ ειδικά στην περίπτωση του θηλυκού ο όρος απορρόφησε και τις πρωταρχικές σκύλες. Τώρα αηδοί-θαμώνες-λοιπές εργαζόμενες καλύπτονται από αυτό τον όρο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Τώρα αηδοί-θαμώνες-λοιπές εργαζόμενες



Από τα πιο ωραία Freudian slips που έχω δει τα τελευταία χρόνια!

:)


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2012)

Εγώ punτως το πέρασα για θαυμάσιο λογοπαίγνιο! ;)


----------

